# Perfekte Videokompression..



## spinchmeister (22. März 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei einen 25-minuten kurzfilm zu produzieren und würde gerne wissen, mit welche Komprimierungsvorgängen ihr das Beste Ergebniss erreicht -
Das Videotutorial habe ich mir schon angesehen..aaaber, ist den das perfekt? *fg*
was ich unter "perfekt" verstehe:

Bestmögliche Qualität, Kleinstmögliche Datenmenge

Viele Denken jetzt sicher: divX-codec, virtualdub, mp3-codec..und die Sache hat sich!
Jedoch gibt es mit den Ganzen DivX-codecs so viele verschiedene Ergebnisse: Ich hab z.B einen, der in irgendeinem codec-pack dabei war... DivX/Xvid, der im Grunde schlechter ist, als ein anderer - Ihr seht schon, bin leicht verwirrt *gg* Kann mir jemand den Name oder vielleicht einen Link von "dem besten" DivX-codec schicken?


----------



## chmee (22. März 2005)

Der originale Divx.Com Codec ist schon super, aber 
unter Premiere wirft er oft schlechte Bilder raus, wurde auch schon oft geschrieben..
--> Das liegt nicht am Codec, sondern an der Parameterübergabe zwischen Prem und Divx.

Eine Variante wäre, zB aus Premiere mit HUFFYUV rausrendern, weil dieser
lossless ist, sprich keine Bilddaten verloren gehen..
Ich benutze für den nächsten Schritt entweder VirtualDub oder Vidomi.
Für den einfachen Gebrauch ist der Vidomi-Encoder zu empfehlen.

---------------- Divx5 -----------------
25min23sek. - 352*256 25fps --> Video 668kb/s -- Audio Mp3@96kb --> 134MB --> sauberst
25min52sek. - 352*256 25fps --> Video 300kb/s -- Audio Mp3@96kb --> 76MB --> leicht rauschig
-------------------------------------------
Ich schätze, das die Mitte (etwa 450kb/s) immer noch sauber ist und dass man mit Sondereinstellungen wie MotionQPel und ähnlichem noch kleiner wird,
aber ich bin mit den zwei genannten Videokodierungen wirklich zufrieden.. knapp 30min in etwa 100MB ist auf jeden Fall machbar bei VCD-Größe.
Bei PAL sollten es etwa 1400kb/s sein, sprich etwa 420MB für 30min.

Schau auch hier: http://german.doom9.org/index.html?/extern_guides/xmpeg-divx5/xmpeg.htm

mfg chmee


----------

